# Oklahoma Paramedic on Break At Station Stabbed



## Jon (May 6, 2005)

Oklahoma Paramedic on Break Outside Station Stabbed



Updated: 05-02-2005 10:15:02 PM
E-MAIL THIS STORY   PRINT THIS STORY


SHAUN SCHAFER
Associated Press Writer


TULSA, Okla. (AP) -- A paramedic was hospitalized in intensive care after being attacked outside an Oologah ambulance station early Monday, police said.

Emily O'Bannion, 24, was found by her partner about 1:30 a.m. suffering from a beating and what appeared to be knife wounds, officers said.

O'Bannion had apparently been on a smoking break outside of the Oologah-Talala Emergency Medical Services District Station Number 1 when the attack occurred, district spokesman John Wylie said. O'Bannion made it back into the station after the attack and collapsed. The noise alerted her partner, who had been asleep.

<snip>

Ambulance service in northwest Rogers County continued while authorities investigated the attack, Wylie said. At an emergency meeting Monday morning, service directors approved a series of security measures for ambulances, the main station, crews and the public, district chairman Bob Sweet said.

Clicky


----------



## CodeSurfer (May 9, 2005)

Don't say I never told you smoking is dangerous!


----------



## Phridae (May 10, 2005)

Thats horrible. :angry:  I hope someone gets caught.

But seriously now,  I cannot look say their station name and not laugh. Oologah-Talala.  h34r:


----------



## coloradoemt (May 10, 2005)

I would be willing to bet folks down there will be getting some cages to go around the designated smoking areas. Needless to say this is a very sad event...


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

Oklahoma Paramedic Recovering After Knife Attack



Updated: 05-07-2005 02:22:05 PM
E-MAIL THIS STORY   PRINT THIS STORY


ASSOCIATED PRESS



TULSA, Okla. (AP) _ An Oologah paramedic who was beaten and stabbed by a drug-seeking attacker vowed to recover from her injuries and return to her job.

Emily O'Banion, 24, said she must endure physical therapy to regain the feeling she lost on her left side, but that she isn't rethinking her career.

''I'll be back,'' she said from a wheelchair during a news conference Friday at St. Francis Hospital in Tulsa.

Allen Dallas Weddle Jr., 45, of Oologah is accused of beating and stabbing O'Banion about 1:30 a.m. Monday at an Oologah ambulance station.

As O'Banion was investigating a noise in the ambulance bay, a man jumped from around a corner, stabbed her, put his hand over her mouth and demanded morphine, she said.

Upon being told that she would have to wake up her partner, Kelly Berry, to retrieve keys for the drug, the assailant patted a gun he had in his pocket and said, ''Don't worry about Kelly,'' O'Banion said.

From firehouse.com - so Totally FREE!!!

Clicky


----------

